
How Outlier, the Underground Fashion Label for Nerds, Got Cool - rdli
https://www.wired.com/story/outlier-tech-clothes/
======
bradleyjg
Somehow or another I got on this company's email list even though I don't own
any of their stuff. I stay subscribed and skim the emails because they are
really well written and demonstrate great enthusiasm for the product. Really
top notch marketing. And a lot of the products look and sound really great.

But they are invariably eye wateringly expensive even after taking into
account that I expect them to be expensive. I don't know what kind of income
I'd need to be making before I felt comfortable spending $395 on a hoodie,
$225 on a tote bag, or $225 for sweatpants but I'm not there. (Refs:
[https://shop.outlier.nyc/shop/retail/experiment-049-hardco-m...](https://shop.outlier.nyc/shop/retail/experiment-049-hardco-
merino-zip-hoodie.html),
[https://shop.outlier.nyc/shop/retail/experiment-062-paper-
ny...](https://shop.outlier.nyc/shop/retail/experiment-062-paper-nylon-big-
box-bag.html), [https://shop.outlier.nyc/shop/retail/merino-coweight-
sweatpa...](https://shop.outlier.nyc/shop/retail/merino-coweight-
sweatpants.html))

